
Italy Ends Property Tax Breaks For Churchs - Flemlord
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1d61448e-58be-11e1-b118-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1mZJpp3IE
======
kiloaper
"FT.com articles are only available to registered users and subscribers."

~~~
NonEUCitizen
try this:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/16/us-italy-church-
ta...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/16/us-italy-church-taxes-
idUSTRE81F1J320120216)

